# Kerbed a titanium matt 19"



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

I was tired and stressed from work and failed to see a sticking out part of the kerb and quite badly scraped my 4 month old TTS with titanium matt 19" wheels. The rim is textured silver against the matt titanium spoke sides. I took the car to two places and they say its impossible to do anything with that wheel. They could redo the silver bits but it would lose the textured finish (ribbed effect).

How much am I looking at for a new wheel? I hate to think...


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Have a look on eBay for a genuine spare, it will surely be miles cheaper than buying a new one from Audi, i went in to see how much a spare would be for mine, I have the black edition 20" 5V spokes in titanium matt with diamond cut faces and was quoted £1200 for one rim without the tyre.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jon, Any pics of the damage ?. Gutting & frustrating I know but of course it could happen again to a new wheel, do you then buy another ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

Try Prestige Alloys in Milton Keynes , They used to do work for Audi ( might still do !) Im not saying they can definitely do it , but I used their courier service to re-curb some 20"" wheels and they did a fantastic job.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

jonstatt said:


> I was tired and stressed from work and failed to see a sticking out part of the kerb and quite badly scraped my 4 month old TTS with titanium matt 19" wheels. The rim is textured silver against the matt titanium spoke sides. I took the car to two places and they say its impossible to do anything with that wheel. They could redo the silver bits but it would lose the textured finish (ribbed effect).
> 
> How much am I looking at for a new wheel? I hate to think...


i believe i have the same wheels as you by the description. I kerbed mine and my local alloy wheel repair place sorted it no problem, i couldn't even tell where the fix was. Suggest you go to another place who has the right skill and knowledge.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Here are the images. As you can see the damage is from 9 o'clock to about 1 o'clock almost entirely in the silver part which if you zoom in on the third pic is ribbed/grooved. The places I took the car to said they would lose the ribbed effect and it would become smooth. I live near St Albans in Hertfordshire BTW. Thanks for the help!! A new wheel from Audi BTW is 849 inc VAT.... can't find one online for some reason.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

My wheels are different and the standard TTS wheels - however they are two-tone and matt but they still were fixed.

suggest try a couple of other places.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Just something to take note of is,all refurb companys will only strip and refurb the entire wheel,this means you will lose the audi sport logo which they cannot replace,i know this from a set of RS wheels i used to have that had RS logos on them.


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

Refurbing a wheel is something you can totally do your self, course up to some point.
I have a friend who has a company for refurbing wheels and after watching him working few times he showed me few tricks.
This isnt huge demage and i would never and i mean never buy new wheel coz of this. Instead, personally i would get sanding paper 600, 1000 and 2000 and i would do only bigger scratches all the way to this matt face part, and trust me that isnt something too hard. Use lot of water and in 45minutes to 1 hour you can make this almost unnoticeable.
This shit happens even to the best of us.
BTW i have 18" BBS rims with chrome edge, done 5 times bigger scratches than yours, no problem. Take your time, mask everything up, use lot of water and remember before it gets better it will look worse and that is ok - keep calm.

cheers

P.S.
After taking second look, this is piss easy job !


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I might try a standard silver refurb job first, looked much like this cost £36 for 4" and looks fab. 20" Y Spokes


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As stated plenty of wetNdry / soapy water & take your time & it will be hardly noticeable.
Hoggy.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Just get yourself a new wheel. Can find one on ebay if youre lucky. Dont think you will be happy with a half ass refurb.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Crikey, that's hardly much damage looking at the pictures. No way warrants a new wheel, you'd be mad to do that when you could get that repaired so easily. Loads of specialist alloy repair companies out there or even go through the Dealer, as I did with when my RS3 bounced off a curb as I swerved to avoid some dick head on their phone coming at me head on... it came back as new and the damage was worse than in the pictures on this thread. Alternatively, have a bash yourself. I was amazed when a mate showed me how he'd sorted out an alloy on his car by using wet/dry paper as described above; the damage he had was similar to the pictures above and he managed to get it to the point you'd have to look very hard to notice anything. Just takes a bit of time and patience. There's quite a bit on Youtube showing you how to do it.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi Jon, that's such an unpleasant experienced indeed! I know from my own experience as I got my new TT wheel kerbed too last year. But that kind of misfortune tends happens even to the best of drivers. To everyone with very few lucky exceptions to be precise. Luckily this kind of damage is purely cosmetic and does not affect how your car drives and feels. Also you have plenty of options how to handle it.

My advice (based on my own meandering experience) would be to give it a slight wash first, with soft sponge and soapy water. It will look much less horrible after. Starting from that point - no rush - you can show it to a few local specialists to estimate the repairs, or you can fix it yourselves as advised above or buy a new/refurbished disc or just leave it in peace and wear with proud - she's a capable street car not a garage queen after all.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

olly2016 said:


> Hi Jon, that's such an unpleasant experienced indeed! I know from my own experience as I got my new TT wheel kerbed too last year. But that kind of misfortune tends happens even to the best of drivers. To everyone with very few lucky exceptions to be precise. Luckily this kind of damage is purely cosmetic and does not affect how your car drives and feels. Also you have plenty of options how to handle it.
> 
> My advice (based on my own meandering experience) would be to give it a slight wash first, with soft sponge and soapy water. It will look much less horrible after. Starting from that point - no rush - you can show it to a few local specialists to estimate the repairs, or you can fix it yourselves as advised above or buy a new/refurbished disc or just leave it in peace and wear with proud - she's a capable street car not a garage queen after all.


Thanks everyone for the advice and suggestions. I really appreciate it. I haven't kerbed a wheel in over 15 years so it is unfortunate that it happened with the new car. For the more specialist refurb places near to me I am struggling to get them even to respond to emails! I guess they don't need my business! I guess I have nothing to lose from trying a self refurb first with wet n dry approach. Considering I have taken grooves out of the rim though I am a bit unsure what to expect on how it will look after. I am toying with the idea still of getting a new rim, fixing up the old one separately and then either selling it on eBay or keeping it as a spare so I can keep on the move for the next time I bash one of the rims (now I don't trust myself!).


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Give "The Wheel Specialist"a call. From my experience they are a company to be trusted. There should be an outlet close by you.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Edinburra said:


> Give "The Wheel Specialist"a call. From my experience they are a company to be trusted. There should be an outlet close by you.


very good company,however they will want to refurb the entire wheel an you will defiantly lose the audi sport logos.


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

As I said in a previous post, try Prestige alloys whou do a courier service ?


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Reasty said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Give "The Wheel Specialist"a call. From my experience they are a company to be trusted. There should be an outlet close by you.
> ...


Yup the Wheel Specialist came back to me saying they would need the wheel for a couple of days and it would lose the Audi Sport logos. Trying Prestige next....


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

Perhaps you could get the Audi Sport logos from somewhere like eBay ?


----------

